# Nikon d3000 with 2 lenses or d5000 with 1?



## ddanser229 (Oct 28, 2009)

Im looking at buying my first dslr in about a month once i get the cash together. Im only 17, and a senior in high school. Im looking to do alot of very fast moving sports photography (specifically mountain biking, and some school sports for the school newspaper). I know both of these cameras are perfectly capable of this. Im definitley sticking with nikon as i just dont like the way canons feel in my hand. Im wondering if im better off getting the d3000 with the 18-55 and 55-200 vr lenses, or the d5000 with just the 18-55vr. They come out close to the same price. Is it worth not getting a second lens to gain 2 more mp, hd video, the vari angle screen, and 4 fps instead of 3? Am i going to miss the second lens that much?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Oct 28, 2009)

D5000 with one lens, along with what you mentioned you also get a CMOS sensor which will give you incredible high ISO performance.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 28, 2009)

The D3000 isn't that great of a camera. It's slow with ADR on. Get the D5000.


----------



## ddanser229 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok, thats what i was thinking. Im just worried about the durability of the screen on the d5000..i can see myself snapping it off on accident. The absolute most i want to spend is around $1000 but preferably less than that. So if I can get the d5000 body and 18-55 lens for $700 on amazon, what should I get with the leftover money besides a memory card, and a bag/case of some sort? How much do I really need to spend to get a good memory card?


----------



## Dominantly (Oct 29, 2009)

You can get a used D90 and lens for under $1000. that kit lens is 18-105 so it would give you additional reach....


----------



## PatrickHMS (Oct 29, 2009)

I also say go with a good used D90...


----------

